# World's Largest Rattlesnake Roundup



## News Bot (Mar 15, 2011)

Hundreds gathered this past weekend at an event in Sweetwater, Texas to "help control" the population of western diamondback rattlesnakes. Question: what's more frightening than a western diamond back rattlesnake? A diamondback rattlesnake that's learned to no longer use its rattle as a warning system in order to avoid detection. 

*Published On:* 14-Mar-11 12:03 PM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

fully, i saw a doco on that and how they have learnt not to use it so then they dont get found. bloody americans, i think is BS how they are allowed to do that, theres not as many as they think there is.


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 15, 2011)

Perhaps a american round up? We could use their fat as bio fuel.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

wallypod said:


> perhaps a american round up? We could use their fat as bio fuel.


 
lmao +1


----------



## GeneticProject (Mar 15, 2011)

Stupid Obnoxious Americans, u dont see us doing that to browns or adders. Maybe we should behead a few Americans and see who it bothers then


----------



## reptilife (Mar 15, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Stupid Obnoxious Americans, u dont see us doing that to browns or adders. Maybe we should behead a few Americans and see who it bothers then



"behead a few Americans?" And people are complaining about Bear Grills! lol


----------



## rive0032 (Mar 15, 2011)

That's disgusting. I can't believe they're allowed to do that.


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 15, 2011)

Beheading is a bit harsh...harvesting their fat is a much better idea


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> Perhaps a american round up? We could use their fat as bio fuel.


That is an awful thing to suggest, think of all the septic smoke


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Mar 16, 2011)

Where are the environmental concerned people? Where are the anti-cruelty people?


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead on sight, it's Texas!


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 16, 2011)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> Where are the environmental concerned people? Where are the anti-cruelty people?



Umm... It's Texas bro.. A state that like 70% of the population believes the bible is the exact truth and that the earth is only 6000 years old and that evolution is a lie..I don't think most non-americans really know just how stupid people from Texas/Alabama and alot of the Southern US are. Think of their area in Australia that has a reputation for being the stupidest area and times it by 20 and you have states Mississippi, Alabama etc.

And if I made any grammar mistakes.. Don't be a prick and say something. I am typing on my phone and I'm not checking for mistakes.


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 16, 2011)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> Where are the environmental concerned people? Where are the anti-cruelty people?


 
Probably out with the other jackasses killing them.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Mar 16, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Umm... It's Texas bro.. A state that like 70% of the population believes the bible is the exact truth and that the earth is only 6000 years old and that evolution is a lie....


I have no problem with that but if the truth be told. The bible also tells us not to be cruel, wasteful and to look after the creation. This because it will be impossible for humans to survive without a healthy natural working biodiversity. Every natural organism exists for a reason and has an important function. 
Destroying creatures in bulk because of closed minded ignorance is not a sustainable harvest process and will create an imbalance that will eventually affect humans negatively.
This is not difficult to understand.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 16, 2011)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> I have no problem with that but if the truth be told. The bible also tells us not to be cruel, wasteful and to look after the creation. This because it will be impossible for humans to survive without a healthy natural working biodiversity. Every natural organism exists for a reason and has an important function.
> Destroying creatures in bulk because of closed minded ignorance is not a sustainable harvest process and will create an imbalance that will eventually affect humans negatively.
> This is not difficult to understand.



I fully agree.. but try explaining that to someone in Texas...

Only animal that I think possibly needs to be reduced/possibly wiped out are disease causing mosquitoes.


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

I think also when "God fearing" people think of snakes they think of that lovely little fairy tale about the apple. So even people who don't think it's right to be cruel to other animals don't have a problem killing snakes. I saw a documentary about this. You should see how many they get each year. They have pits so full of them that you can't see the ground. Apparently the non-rattling is analogous to a super accelerated evolution. Amazing what they are capable of when they need to.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Mar 16, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Only animal that I think possibly needs to be reduced/possibly wiped out are disease causing mosquitoes.


Interesting analogy but remember the Bubonic plague? This disease killed 12 million people in 3 years. Humans blamed the common black rat but it was the virus caring fleas on the rats that caused the problem. In similar vein it is not the mosquitoes per say but the virus that uses the mosquito as its host and vehicle that is the killer. Sorry to go off topic but just thought it interesting.
Humans on the other hand have no excuse for stupidity because no amount of education and learning cures that.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Mar 16, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think also when "God fearing" people think of snakes they think of that lovely little fairy tale about the apple. ...


If these people you speak of believe the bible. Enquire from them if the creator then creates irrelevant animal rubbish after he said his creation was good. 
Ask if reptiles namely snakes have vocal cords so can speak and have the intelligence to outsmart even the thickest living redneck?


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha if only it were that simple...


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 16, 2011)

why is this thred becoming a lets slag God and christins thing? keep to the topic, I dont pay out evolution...coz that makes perfect sense doesnt it. There was nothingand nothing happened to nothing and then nothing magically exploded for no reason, creating everything and then a bunch of everything magically rearranged itself for no reason what-so-ever into self-replicating bits which then turned into dinosaurs.


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

lol that is possibly the worst attempt to disprove evolution theory I've heard. But you're right this did get a little sidetracked. My initial point was that many fundamental Christians believe snakes are evil because of the fairy tale about the apple. I have myself had to defend my position on snakes when someone noticed my snake tattoo. I was minding my own business at a uni social outing and was jumped on because I like snakes and because I am an Atheist. I was told that snakes are the embodiment of evil and I have no morals because I don't believe in a sky wizard who will strike me down if I'm not nice to my fellow man. I honestly believe that many of the people in the above story kill the snakes because they are "evil" and the rest want to make a quick buck by selling the rattles and the fangs


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 16, 2011)

not trying to disprove just thought id have a say and a bit of a joke. I am a christian and i don't think nore does anyone in my church think they are evil. I get where you're coming from and I am not trying to convince you or others that my God is real. Just asking that you show the same respect that I do for your belief system. I know there are a few nut jobs out there that think otherwise, but not all christians believe this. I also have a snake tattoo (just putting it out there)


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok that's fair enough. My apologies if I caused offence. I usually try respect others' beliefs because I expect them to respect mine but just got a little carried away. So yeah sorry again. 
Aaanyway back to rednecks killing anything that slithers...


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 16, 2011)

put them on a tred mill....put a rubber snake in front of them.....as they run to belt it, the tred mill produces power.....no snakes get killed and it helps reduce carbon...


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 16, 2011)

reptilife said:


> "behead a few Americans?" And people are complaining about Bear Grills! lol



fair call


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Mar 16, 2011)

Our worth is judged by how we regard ourselves and our fellow creatures, and how we respect the beauty of all life on our planet.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

Dumb yanks just like killing. I don't mind and rather encourage it if they kill each other or kill people in poor countries to steal their oil but killing snakes is just mindless persecution and intolerance and sheer stupidity. Lots of harmles snakes and even an extremely rare tortoise hibernate with rattlers and some critically enangered "protected" rattle snakes also hole up with western rattle snakes and get slaughtered. If only these god fearing christians would remember how the same intolerance and irrational hatred was against them in ancient Rome and realise it is all a crock of crap and we are all part of the same ecosystem and related and what goes around comes around when it comes to destroying nature and the planet. Sorry if i am disrespectful of some beliefs but i am a firm believer in freedom of speech and believe criticism should be voiced when appropriate and when justified especially when it can be easily demonstrated that it is indeed a crock of crap and can provide tons of irrefutable evidence.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think also when "God fearing" people think of snakes they think of that lovely little fairy tale about the apple. So even people who don't think it's right to be cruel to other animals don't have a problem killing snakes.



These people have nothing to do with the Bible..... they are just redneck hillbillies!


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw something like this on an episode of the Simpsons.


----------

